

Multi 10 Gbit RX/TX with PF_RING ZC (Zero Copy) - lucaderi
http://www.ntop.org/pf_ring/introducing-pf_ring-zc-zero-copy/

======
SEJeff
FYI compiling a libpcap with PF_RING and having to recompile everything that
depends on it can be a real bear if you're trying to do it via the operating
system's package manager (tcpdump, wireshark, etc), but it is totally worth
it.

PF_RING will let you do wire rate pcaps with 0 dropped packets.

------
YesThatTom2
How is this different than Netmap
[http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2103536](http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2103536)

